# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  Δεν μπορω να φαω

## danah

Γεια σας.Ειμαι νεο μελος και εδω και δυο χρονια εχω προβλημα με το στομαχι μου.Μετα τις πανελληνιες αρχισα να εχω καθημερινα ταση για εμετο.Σε οσους γιατρους πηγα μου ειπαν οτι δεν εχω τιποτα.Πηγα να σπουδασω και το προβλημα συνεχιζοταν.Στο δευτερο ετος(φετος)χωρισα και μεσα σε μια εβδομαδα εχασα 7 κιλα.Με τον φιλο μου τα ψιλοβρηκαμε,δεν ειμαστε καλα ομως μεταξυ μας,εγω αποφασισα να ξαναδωσω και αυτη την περιοδο εχω πολυ αγχος(σε 1,5 μηνα δινω).Συνεχιζω να εχω καθημερινα ταση για εμετο και πονο στο στομαχι,τρωω ελαχιστα,ειμαι μολις 45 κιλα και δεν μπορω να φαω.Δεν πειναω,τρωω αναγκαστικα 2-3 μπουκιες και παλι την ιδια στιγμη που τρωω σιχαινομαι αυτο που μασαω.Τι να κανω για να σταματησει αυτη η κατασταση?Μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει?

----------


## Sofia

Δανάη καλώς ήρθες,

εχεις κανει ολες τις απαραιτητες-σχετικές εξετάσεις ωστε να αποκλεισεις καποιο οργανικο πρόβλημα?

----------


## danah

Σ\'ευχαριστω πολυ.Δε φανταζεσαι ποσες εξετασεις εχω κανει.Ξερω οτι ειναι θεμα αγχους και κακης ψυχολογικης καταστασης,αλλα δεν μπορω να το ελεγξω.

----------


## Sofia

Κάτι ειναι κ αυτο...Ξέρεις ειναι πολυ συνηθισμενο να θέλουμε να αποδειξουμε στον εαυτο μας-κανοντας ενα σωρο εξετάσεις οτι το προβλημα ειναι οργανικο. Ειναι πιο απλο να πω στον εαυτο μου, \"εχω προβλημα οργανικο\" απο το \"εχω προβλημα ψυχολογικο\". Αλλωστε εχεις δει πολλους να λενε το δεύτερο? Ειναι ακομα ταμπου. Αλλωστε ειναι κ πιο βολικο να χουμε κατι οργανικο απο κάτι ψυχολογικο.Στην πρώτη περιπτωση ακολουθουμε μια φαρμακευτικη αγωγη κ αυτο ειναι....Στην δευτερη, μια φαρμακευτικη αγωγη απο μονη της μπορει πολυ πιθανα να μην αρκει.

Αρα εχεις κανει ενα σημαντικο βήμα:εχεις εντοπισει την πηγη του προβλήματος. Δεν ειναι απλο να το ελεγξεις, το πιστεύω. Παρόλα αυτα εχεις πει το προβλημα σου σε καποιο κοντινο σου προσωπο, που εμπιστεύεσαι?

----------


## imagine

Δανάη, σε καταλαβαίνω, είχα φτάσει 39 κιλά απο άγχος όταν ήμουν φοιτήτρια. Δε μπορούσα να φάω τπτ. Και ό,τι έτρωγα, σαν πέτρα το νιωθα μετά στο στομάχι μου. 
Οκ, δεν είναι οργανικό, αλλ αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι για να ανακουφιστείς απο αυτά τα συμπτώματα. Εγώ είχα ακολουθήσει αγωγή με cilroton και αντιόξινα και με βοήθησε
Γνώμη μου να ζητήσεις απο γαστρεντερολόγο να σου συστήσει κάποια τέτοια αγωγή, εφόσον μόνο ενάμισης μήνας σου απομένει ως τις εξετάσεις.
Σε δεύτερο χρόνο, μετά τις εξετάσεις σου, να επικεντρωθείς στην προσπάθεια να αποβάλλεις το περιττό άγχος σου. Καλοκαίρι έρχεται, πήγαινε διακοπές, αθλήσου (ανοίγει την όρεξη ο αθλητισμός) και γενικώς ξεκουράσου

Φιλιά και καλή επιτυχία

----------


## Θεοφανία

Δανάη μου, εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να πας σε ένα ψυχολόγο, αφού είσαι σίγουρη πως δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με τον οργανισμό σου... Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που μπουκώνουν τα προβλήματα τους με φαγητό και άλλοι που δεν αντέχουν ούτε να το μυρίσουν. Προφανώς ανήκεις στη δεύτερη περίπτωση.
ΥΓ. Συμφωνώ και με την imagine

----------


## danah

Το cilroton δε μου κανει τιποτα.Ουτε το malox.Ολα στο κεφαλι μου ειναι.Δεν μπορω ομως να κανω κατι αυτη την περιοδο για να αλλαξουν οι ρυθμοι μου.Φοβαμαι μην αδυνατισω κι αλλο.Οι δικοι μου φυσικα και το ξερουν,αφου με βλεπουν που συνεχως αδυνατιζω και δυστυχως δεν μπορουν να καταλαβουν οτι το προβλημα μου δεν ειναι πως δε θελω να φαω,αλλα πως δεν μπορω.Το πρωι τρωω μια φετα και το μεσημερι αν μπορεσω τρωω 2-3 μπουκιες.Οταν ομως καθομαι να φαω αισθανομαι λες και εχω ηδη σκασει στο φαγητο,με αποτελεσμα να ειμαι ετοιμη για εμετο(προσπαθω να μην κανω).Σε ψυχολογο,οσο χαζο κι αν ακουγεται,δε θελω να παω.Ξερω οτι το προβλημα υπαρχει οταν στεναχωριεμαι ή αγχωνομαι.Ελπιζω τελη Μαϊου να ειμαι καλυτερα.Προς το παρον ομως δεν ξερω πως να το αντιμετωπισω..

----------


## krino

Νομιζω οτι πρεπει να αλλαξεις τροπο ζωης, ο παρον ειναι προφανες οτι δεν σου κανει.
Δεν μπορω αμεσα να σε κατευθυνω καπου αλλα πιστευω οτι αμα αλλαξεις τροπο ζωης θα συνελθεις καπως.
Πχ αφιερωσε καποιες ωρες σε γυμναστηριο, βρες ενα σπορ να ασχολησε 1-2 φορες την εβδομαδα, κανε τρεξιμο σε βουνο, οτι θες αρκει να αλλαξεις ζωη.

Μαζι με αυτη, θα σου αλλαξει και η διαθεση και στην συνεχεια το πως καταναλωνεις την τροφη σου.
Καλη τυχη. (και ορεξη)

----------

